# Sears has router combo 27683 for $90



## kglade (Mar 27, 2016)

While at my local Sears Hardware today I saw the router combo 27683 on sale for $90. I couldn't resist, so I bought it to replace my old Skil 1835.

The router combo has both plunge and fixed bases, and comes with an edge guide and carry bag. It has the wrench that allows height adjustment from above the table, and supposedly accepts PC guide bushings. I haven't taken it out of the box yet.

I've heard mixed things about Sears' tool longevity, so I bought the extended warranty for $18, too.

I had my eyes on the Bosch 1617, but it's twice as much as the Sears on sale.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That is a cheap deal Ken but the biggest issue with Sears routers is the unavailability of spare parts down the road. I inherited a Sears router from my father in law that was around 20 years old and had never been used much. I didn't need it so I gave it to my son and he is telling me that it won't hold the bit in place for longer than 20 seconds. I already know that a collet is not available for it so if he nor I can get the collet to hold then it's spare parts for someone else and I'll buy him a 1617 to replace it with.

The moral to my story is that you should work that router as much as you can and get your use out of while parts are still available. It isn't necessarily a bad buy and if you use it lots you should be able to get your money's worth out of it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"I had my eyes on the Bosch 1617, but it's twice as much as the Sears on sale."
-Ken

What Charles said.

_“Quality in a service or product is not what you put into it. It is what the client or customer gets out of it.” 
~Peter Drucker_


----------



## kglade (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks for the comments.

Never sure whether to buy this tool or that one. Am always tempted to spend just a little bit more, until I am way over budget. I am trying to complete my first project with the Skil 1835. See my post in the intro section if you want the gory details, but I've had an expensive learning curve with the project and am already well into my woodworking budget for 2017! The sears router was a pure impulse buy because it was on sale (listed on website for $199). I believe that the woodworking results are more the person than the tool. I will see how I make out with the Skil 1835.

Odd about the lack of spare parts from Sears. Normally, I've had good luck with their partsdirect website. Makes me wonder if I should but an extra collet and some brushes now.

Is the 1617 really as good as I've heard?


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

kglade said:


> Odd about the lack of spare parts from Sears. Normally, I've had good luck with their partsdirect website. Makes me wonder if I should but an extra collet and some brushes now.
> 
> Is the 1617 really as good as I've heard?


Excellent idea to get the parts while you can.

Yes, the Bosch is that good. Don't think I have had a bad Bosch tool of any kind yet.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

kglade said:


> Is the 1617 really as good as I've heard?


That, and better - I just bought the 1617 combo kit


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Quality tools are never a mistake. An extra collet might be a good idea. Based on the members we've had asking if anyone knew where they could get a replacement I would say that might be the number one problem.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ken; in case both my memory and my manners lapsed, welcome!

The thing about Bosch is that not only are the tools extremely well designed, the Customer Service (should you need it) is excellent. I know this from my own experience with them.
Having been a contractor for almost 4 decades and bought and used a lot of different brands of tools, by a wide margin Bosch has been my best tool experience.
That doesn't mean there aren't other excellent tools out there, but we keep hearing about 'issues' from a lot of other members with tool problems.
It isn't that Bosch never makes a faulty part or even tool, but rather that they deal with it like you're their very best client. That in a nutshell is what makes the difference.
(In the spirit of full disclosure, I've been using a DeWalt 8 1/4" Sawcat circ saw for years, and I love it. ) 
Cheers! And again, welcome to the funhouse,
-Dan


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "I had my eyes on the Bosch 1617, but it's twice as much as the Sears on sale."
> -Ken
> 
> What Charles said.
> ...


agreed....
Sears history ''*SCREAMs!!!''* stay away from me...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

kglade said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> Is the 1617 really as good as I've heard?


Better....

Bosch 1617EVSPK in a reconditioned or new...
the better, best, more gooder choice..

2nd to none CS and tech/equipment support...
real work horse...
lasts long time...
they are very good investment protects the bottom line and a substantial value also... 

I think/feel/believe that Bosch to be a most outstanding company...
they have a proven track record (VOE) on manning up to any found rare problems/issues... quite unlike some/most of the other tool manufactures/companies... (VOE)...
(you other guys listening)???

I have a lot of their tools...and I mean a lot... as in major many... (51 routers alone)...
I started using Bosch in the late 70's to replace tools that weren't making the ''grade''... Many of these tools are still in service.... 

Overall Bosch has less down time, less hassles, less additional monies spent, longevity, planned obsolesce isn't an issue and less all around grief... 
their tools have proven that they have a cost effective track record over and over again...
(this is taking into account tangible and intangible costs)..

if you don't mind mediocre disposable tools.....
buy "other" ....
I'll stay with Bosch... I've learned my lessons...

Everything may not be always a bed of roses but Bosch definitely busts their butts to clear and/or deal with of as many of the thorns as possible so you don't have to......


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cocobolo1 said:


> Excellent idea to get the parts while you can.
> 
> Yes, the Bosch is that good. Don't think I have had a bad Bosch tool of any kind yet.


not till you get their *pistol grip* hammer drills and put them into production...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> (In the spirit of full disclosure, I've been using a DeWalt 8 1/4" Sawcat circ saw for years, and I love it. )
> ,
> -Dan


treasure that oldie but goodie saw...
the latest and greatest along w/ DW's CS are a bust...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Get extra collets and a set of brushes. Store them carefully. Collets occasionally fail, lose their grip or have to be forcibly removed. 

Yes, the 1617 is as good as it gets. I have two. Great in the table and free hand work is a delight with a Bosch. If you can get one, a reconditioned Bosch is as good as new. Every Bosch tool I own beats the snot out of the cheaper tools I bought, put up with then replaced with the Bosch. Bosch seems to have a philosophy of being the best in class. And the fit and finish of every accessory is terrific. Their edge guide even doubles as a circle cutter.


----------



## skipseke (Oct 4, 2013)

you got to remember that Sears is no longer the Sears we used to know but now KMart worst thing in the world that could happen to a good store. Not worried about the quality all about profits. Might as well go to Harbor freight can't get parts there either just cheap tools and I don't really mean just price.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

skipseke said:


> you got to remember that Sears is no longer the Sears we used to know but now KMart worst thing in the world that could happen to a good store. Not worried about the quality all about profits. Might as well go to Harbor freight can't get parts there either just cheap tools and I don't really mean just price.


and sears is all about non-standard....


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I bought a sears fixed base 2 HP router 3 years ago. ONLY because a very good friend gave me a sears (older router table) cast aluminum. Nice little table with the extension wings, never used. It was the only router I could find that would match up to the bolt hole pattern, in the table. I did not want to redrill the table.

End of last year my younger cousin was looking to get a router, set it up in a table to get started in woodworking. He asked me what router to get, on a tight budget. So I looked up the router I bought, It was being discontinued as I was buying it. Hardly any parts available. I have always hated Sears because of this for many years. He is saving his money and getting the Bosch. Of course I swayed him in that direction! Very satisfied in my Bosch routers.

Ellery Becnel


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

So, the votes have been tallied; the Tribe has spoken. Sears, you've been voted out. It's time for you to leave the Island.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> So, the votes have been tallied; the Tribe has spoken. Sears, you've been voted out. It's time for you to leave the Island.


and now they are all yours...
(had to dump them some place).....


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> That is a cheap deal Ken but the biggest issue with Sears routers is the unavailability of spare parts down the road. I inherited a Sears router from my father in law that was around 20 years old and had never been used much. I didn't need it so I gave it to my son and he is telling me that it won't hold the bit in place for longer than 20 seconds. I already know that a collet is not available for it so if he nor I can get the collet to hold then it's spare parts for someone else and I'll buy him a 1617 to replace it with.
> 
> The moral to my story is that you should work that router as much as you can and get your use out of while parts are still available. It isn't necessarily a bad buy and if you use it lots you should be able to get your money's worth out of it.


Chuck..... Check eBay for the part.... I just bought an edge guide for my old 315.17492 ..... $13 ....


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

kglade said:


> While at my local Sears Hardware today I saw the router combo 27683 on sale for $90. I couldn't resist, so I bought it to replace my old Skil 1835.
> 
> The router combo has both plunge and fixed bases, and comes with an edge guide and carry bag. It has the wrench that allows height adjustment from above the table, and supposedly accepts PC guide bushings. I haven't taken it out of the box yet.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good deal, Ken. Use it. I think you will like it. I like the idea of a spare collet of both sizes, and spare brushes.

You should be able to put the fixed base in a router table and git-after-it! :grin:

Yeah, I have a pair of the Bosch's.

Mike


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Ken this forum is Bosch 1617 prejudiced. I myself have a fine Craftsman router that I have used for over three years. I have had great luck with Sears Parts Direct. Yea Bosch makes a good router but it is NOT the only good router out there.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Nope...but it is the best Customer Service!


----------



## Tommy Law (May 29, 2016)

I bought this combo about 5 years ago to cut out openings for subwoofers. I paid right around that maybe 84.99 hard to remember. I have had no issues at all besides breaking the plastic dust extractor shield but that was my fault not the tool. I would say that for someone new on a budget or needing a router ocasionally its a great choice. I have the turn-lock base on mine mainly for the circle jig but recently obtained some template kits and dovetails jigs so starting to use the guide bushings more. I was looking at a similar Porter Cable at the time but for my needs then the price at more than 100 cheaper was the winner. Still use it almost daily. I was thinking about getting another one just to be able to keep one mounted on my little table and not having to keep switching. I eventually will look into a more heavy duty unit maybe Triton or Festool but for now this set works fine.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Sears sells most of their tools under the assumption that it will get used lightly or occasionally. The biggest issue we see with Sears routers is the lack of parts after they are a few years old. If you plan on using a router hard and you expect it to take and still last a long time then Sears is a bad choice. On the other side, a router like Bosch's 1617 is made to worked hard and Bosch has sold so many of them, and continues to do so, that I would expect to be able to get parts for many years to come.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I've been switching over to Bosch also....jig saw, angle grinder, oscillating multitool....Bosch blades are top notch. I have a Sears Table Saw from the 1970's....parts are available but pricey. Another company that has gone downhill when it comes to parts is Delta....may have something to do with companies buying and selling each other. Seems that you get what you pay for still holds true.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm a Bosch guy. Haven't had a bad one yet. And welcome, glad you've joined the party.


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

cocobolo1 said:


> Excellent idea to get the parts while you can.
> 
> Yes, the Bosch is that good. Don't think I have had a bad Bosch tool of any kind yet.






Hell yes.

Even their Jigsaws, are a dream to have and to hold.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

parts never seem to be an issue....

1st rate plus customer service too...


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

Stick, early in this thread you were lauding the Bosch machine either as a new or reconditioned unit. Out here in Ozland, we occasionally see cheaper brand goods for sale listed as reconditioned, but there seems to be a lot more reco units (in proportion to new units, and in the higher price/quality ranges too) on offer in the US.

Our reco units tend to be units that failed under warranty and exchanged by the original purchaser and have been patched up to sell on. Is this largely similar in the US, or are there other lines of supply into the reco product program, like customer returns because they don't need the machine, it was an unwanted gift, etc.

I ask because personally I have a view that if there is a big market for reco Brand X product, then there is probably something wrong with the product in the first place, and no real guarantee that the problem, or another one, won't visit upon a reco or new machine shortly. Hence, here in Oz, if something has a fair proportion of reco items for sale relitive to the new items, I see it as a product to avoid as I don't want to be one of the bunnies that ends up with one of the 5-10% of units that fail. I have a hell of a lot of tools and machines, some dating back to the mid sixties, and rarely have issues with failures, but are very wary of buying stuff if the company has a lot of warranty claims or sells on a lot of machines to be or that have been reco'd.

Any comments appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

malb said:


> Stick, early in this thread you were lauding the Bosch machine either as a new or reconditioned unit.
> 
> 1... Out here in Ozland, we occasionally see cheaper brand goods for sale listed as reconditioned, but there seems to be a lot more recon units (in proportion to new units, and in the higher price/quality ranges too) on offer in the US.
> 
> ...


1... Can't speak on what you have available to you.. no experience w/ any of the equipment...
2... Add trade show demos, 30 day buy backs, returns for no reason, factory quality control failures or any other reason you can come up w/...
the buy back program...
somebody buys a Bosch router or for that matter any Bosch tool and uses to do their project..
they return it when they finish (real cheap rental) or abuse it or or or or before the 30 days is up... (this happens a lot)..
all those tools go to a recon center here in the US and are completely over hauled and sent back out to be sold...
3... for decades (almost 4) I have bought Bosch recons as 1st choice and never once have I had an issue..
FWIW... Bosch CS/TS hands down is absolutely outstanding...

*NOTE...*
I'm a commercial operation...
and I own *A LOT* of Bosch...
FWIW.. Milwaukee tools is the same way or at least they use to be..
lost touch w/ them since their take over...
My VOE says PC should rank in there w/ your line of thinking...


----------



## Tommy Law (May 29, 2016)

Stick486 said:


> 1... Can't speak on what you have available to you.. no experience w/ any of the equipment...
> 2... Add trade show demos, 30 day buy backs, returns for no reason, factory quality control failures or any other reason you can come up w/...
> the buy back program...
> somebody buys a Bosch router or for that matter any Bosch tool and uses to do their project..
> ...


Agrred Stick however PC has made some less durable lines as well as milwaukee DW to cater to the Box stores. IME Hilti and Bosch ae great products only down side to Hilti is cost but I bought a hammer drill one day had it on tailgate pulled out realized I forgot it backed right over it. Guy at store had a new one waiting as I walked in with the aftermath. I was amazed that a it was no hassle replace and b i wasnt the first person to do that there. As far as Recon tools I purchase a lot of my milwaukee stuffs recon they offer same warranty as new most time it was like you said demo model, or trade show. Some buyback most time they look and function perfect worse thing I had was a couple scratches on a tool once nothing more than cosmetic.


----------

